# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  Mtdna t2b

## Barantes

Where is the Haplogroup most commonly found and who do you think may have carried it into Iberia? More specifically Western Iberia.

----------


## Sile

My father was T2b17

----------


## Sile

> My father was T2b17



how much *HATE is in Eupedia* when I get a negative rating for placing my father mtdna marker (post # 3) ................and these administrators do nothing about it ........I said a while ago that the negative button should be removed

----------

